# PLOTS Areas



## Fireman13 (Oct 23, 2006)

Just got back from hunting from McClusky to Wishek with kids this weekend. Haven't been to ND for about five years. Like the idea of the PLOTS and found some nice spots. However, many or most of the areas had little or no cover. Cut hay or pasture areas that would never have held any birds. Are there reasons why many PLOTS areas are of such poor quality?

Had a great time and good exercise, though the wind, inexperienced hunters and dogs made for some light bags. Lots fo hunters.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> Cut hay or pasture areas that would never have held any birds.


Sounds like Sharptail cover to me.

Plots can be anything, not just for pheasants. There are even some now that a guy can field hunt waterfowl in that lots would wonder why is that plots?


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Find out if they allowed for emergency haying in the area you were due to the severe drought. That could be why.


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

In a lot of areas the land owners to cut them for hay later this year because everything was so dry, so they haven't grown back up to tall grasses for pheasant cover.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Find out if they allowed for emergency haying in the area you were due to the severe drought. That could be why.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

3 reasons.....because of the drought,PLOTS could be hayed or grazed.

Also there are different kinds of PLOTS....some of it it "working farms."

Other times the GNF will enroll land and pay the farmer.But the farmer may want all of his land in PLOTS.....keeps people from bothering them by asking all the time.So he enrolls all in PLOTS even though he isn't getting paid for all of it.


----------



## Fireman13 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for the responses! All make sense. I was looking at them for Pheasant hunting only and thought some of the thin stuff may have been due to emergency haying. Either way, it makes more land available to hunters. We will be back out again next weekend. Hope you all have a safe and succesful fall.


----------

